# The 3 small Bearded Dragon Species - comparison



## Gonzo (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm interested in knowing how each of the 3 small Bearded Dragon(BD) species compare to each other.
Pogona Mitchelli - North-west BD, Pogona Minor Minor - Dwarf BD and Pogona Henrylawsoni - Downs BD (or pygmy).
I have only kept Mitchelli and would like to know how they compare to the other small species.
If there are any members who keep or have kept more than one of these species, I would be interested in any observations they would like to make.

Gonzo


----------



## spongebob (Feb 14, 2009)

I've bred P.henrylawsoni in the past, and raised a group of P.mitchelli from hatchlings in the past few months. Both easy as ...... in my reckoning.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 14, 2009)

I've kept henrylawsoni and minors, all easy to keep. My preference would be minors. Much cuter IMO.


----------



## Gonzo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Adult Mitchelli pics*

This is a female and male Mitchelli.
Could someone post pics of adult Minor and Henrylawsoni for comparison. From what I've read, they don't colour up much at all.


----------



## Mulcahy (Feb 15, 2009)

i have henrylawsoni and they have no colour i might have to get some Mitchelli they look great


----------



## Gonzo (Feb 15, 2009)

Any comparisons on size, general behaviour, handling etc?


----------



## Kirby (Feb 15, 2009)

Gonzo said:


> This is a female and male Mitchelli.
> Could someone post pics of adult Minor and Henrylawsoni for comparison. From what I've read, they don't colour up much at all.




lololol. Pogona Henrylawsoni do not colour up. youve got grey and grey yellow. 

having said that, i have Het hypo P. Henrylawsonii. a passed clutch mate is WHITE. no pigment, but normal eyes (hence why its not classified as Albino) Ive seen it myself, ill have to snap a pic. this this is AMAZING. some other siblings are classified as hypo, having reduced pigment, high white. half way there really. including two in my females's clutch. i have three females from this line, and a male from another line. theres a chance... slim. but hey, when i went to buy them i didnt know about the hypo in linage. i guess its a suprise to see what i get. 

a few of my juvies are showing some nice yellow, and nice lighter markings. still grey looking tho. rofl

STILL love those Gonzo. but its another licence class upward. and i dont think they would sell well in NSW for that reason. bugger ey?


----------



## Gonzo (Feb 16, 2009)

You're right about class 2 being a barrier Kirby. It would be interesting to know the percentage split between class 1 and 2.


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Heres an adult henrylawsoni.


----------



## Jewly (Feb 16, 2009)

Here are my two....


----------

